# Bike bits box clearout, London



## brokenbetty (31 Jul 2010)

I've sorted out a load of bits that are surplus to requirements, free to collect or will post at cost


 white Basil pannier bag (messenger bag style). A bit grubbier than when it was new, but still very very WHITE http://letsgorideabi...som-postmenbag/
drop style bar ends (http://www.sjscycles...606&src=froogle)
platform pedals off an old Subway. Worn but built like a tank
pedals with integrated chrome toe clips and fake leather straps, size large. Would suit a retro road bike - GONE
somewhat scruffy basic black plastic toe clips and straps
70s Wienmann aluminium drop bar brake levers. Not aero style. - GONE
Gipiemme areo brake levers with white hoods - GONE
cottered crankset off kid's bike - about 140mm length
Terry's liberator ladies saddle - I think it's the X model, though not leather. Don't think it's ever been used, it was on a bike I just bought - GONE
I'm in London N15 very close to Seven Sisters tube or can meet in the City in the week. Anything not dibsed by end of Sunday will go on Freecycle.


----------



## Jonnyrau (31 Jul 2010)

1st dibs please!pm sent


----------



## Jonnyrau (31 Jul 2010)

Jonnyrau said:


> 1st dibs please!pm sent




drop style bar ends (http://www.sjscycles...606&src=froogle)
pedals with integrated chrome toe clips and fake leather straps, size large. Would suit a retro road bike
70s Wienmann aluminium drop bar brake levers. Not aero style.
Gipiemme areo brake levers with white hoods
sorry only want to dibs these


----------



## Speicher (31 Jul 2010)

I would like to have the Liberator saddle please. 
How would I be able to reimburse you the postage costs?


Edit - Sorry just re read your OP. Perhaps you do not want to post things to people.


----------



## montage (31 Jul 2010)

<LI>70s Wienmann aluminium drop bar brake levers. Not aero style.
pedals with integrated chrome toe clips and fake leather straps, size large. Would suit a retro road bike


Do these brake levers have the rubber/plastic hoods? If so I would like to grab these please 
If you are willing to post that is....and I shall meet the cost.
Is it too cheeky to ask for photos?


----------



## brokenbetty (31 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> I would like to have the Liberator saddle please.
> How would I be able to reimburse you the postage costs?



Paypal or bank transfer is best for me. It's just under £5 for Royal Mail Standard parcels or £5.50 for the next day service (I think the standard parcels must be a minimum charge cos it's the same for Jonny's stuff and that's much heavier.)


----------



## brokenbetty (31 Jul 2010)

Speicher said:


> I would like to have the Liberator saddle please.
> How would I be able to reimburse you the postage costs?
> 
> 
> Edit - Sorry just re read your OP. Perhaps you do not want to post things to people.



You must have mis-read! I'm happy to post


----------



## brokenbetty (31 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> <LI>70s Wienmann aluminium drop bar brake levers. Not aero style.
> pedals with integrated chrome toe clips and fake leather straps, size large. Would suit a retro road bike
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, Jonny has dibs on both sets of levers right now. But those ones don't have rubber hoods anyway.


----------



## montage (31 Jul 2010)

brokenbetty said:


> Sorry, Jonny has dibs on both sets of levers right now. But those ones don't have rubber hoods anyway.



Damn that speedy jonny! haha, no worries


----------



## Speicher (31 Jul 2010)

brokenbetty said:


> You must have mis-read! I'm happy to post




Thanks, I did not want to ask you to post the saddle if that was not your intention. I will pm you my address.


----------



## Jonnyrau (31 Jul 2010)

lol montage if i dont find a place for these I will send them to you or let you have first dibs anyways!


----------



## brokenbetty (31 Jul 2010)

Hi guys - Montage has just let me know the Royal Mail site may be over-estimating the postage. If it's ok with you I'll keep it as it is for now, but if when I post it it comes out cheaper I will refund the difference. Hope this is ok.

Liz


----------



## montage (31 Jul 2010)

Jonnyrau said:


> lol montage if i dont find a place for these I will send them to you or let you have first dibs anyways!




It's ok, I thought they would have hoods - let me know if you end up not wanting the ones with the white hoods though!


----------



## Jonnyrau (31 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> It's ok, I thought they would have hoods - let me know if you end up not wanting the ones with the white hoods though!



Will do!


----------



## brokenbetty (2 Aug 2010)

Hi Jonnyrau and Speicher - your parcels are on their way


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Jonnyrau (2 Aug 2010)

Speicher said:


> Thank you




Many thanks!


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2010)

Jonnyrau said:


> Many thanks!



Jonnyrau. I think you might be clicking on the wrong icon. The one immediately below the post is the one for quoting what that person said.

Further down the page, is "Add Reply" which replies without quoting what someone said. 

Hope this helps, for when you want to quote someone's post further up the thread.  If you see what I mean.


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2010)

Or you can use Fast reply. Apologies to BrokenBetty for going off topic.


----------



## nunny (3 Aug 2010)

How much to post the toe clips and straps please?


----------



## brokenbetty (3 Aug 2010)

nunny said:


> How much to post the toe clips and straps please?



Hi - I only have the black plastic ones left.

These are the clips: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_566817_langId_-1_categoryId_165566 

If you are in the UK it will be about £1.75 to post them standard parcels. 

Liz


----------



## nunny (4 Aug 2010)

Hi Liz, I'm still interested, can I send you the money through paypal?


----------



## brokenbetty (4 Aug 2010)

nunny said:


> Hi Liz, I'm still interested, can I send you the money through paypal?



Hi - Have sent you a PM


----------

